# Would really appreciate tips for medication <3



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi Forum!

Now it's more then a year ago i got DP induced by smoking weed while DR'd from Alcohol. I've done small life changes as eating more healthy, walking more etc etc but nothing extreme. I've also tryed "Venlafaxin Hexal" witch is an SSRI medication & "Bupropion (Voxra)" witch is also some sort of "antidepressant" but it works abit diffrently.. Anyways none of theese "medications" did anything good for me so i stopped using them. Latly i've really started to isolate myself and i've also kinda given up on being social and hanging out with friends and doing things, i just can't do it anymore, it's to pointless! So i figured i'd make this thread to ask you guys about medications.. Im really desperate to hear about experiences you've had with diffrent pills (if they have done a noticeable change in DP/DR).

My DP has gotten really worse latly and i think i really need to take something to help me somehow, im starting to think it might be some weird Psychosis and i know it's very common to think that you are going insane, (again i've had this crap for over a year) but latly my taste on food/drinks litterly changes and disappears and my memory has gotten so bad, and i also have started to beilive that i can kinda affect things with my thoughts witch sounds crazy even to me, but that's the only way to explain it.. For example if im scrolling through Facebook then i'l become really concious of my thoughts and i'l kinda try to test my on mind and i'l say to myself that it's lagging when im scrolling down and it kinda is.. I dunno how to explain this, must sound so weird! Another example would be when the screen turns of after a minute or so on your phone after you stop touching it, i think it turns off to quick one moment and then i use it again and it stays on for longer etc, small things like that with everything, so hard to explain.. I think i constantly ask myself is it hallucinations or just me overanalyzing everything making stuff weird.. I think it might be a "Fallacy". Anyways sorry for the weird lines here at the bottom of the thread, just thought it would be good to know before i ask for next question.

I've googled around abit and have gotten abit intrested in the following medications: "Lamotrigine", "Naloxone", "Abilify" - do you guys recommend them, have they worked in some way or another? Please post if you have something to say about them or any other medication, much love to you guys!

<3

EDIT: I was out walking the other day and told myself "Okay.. Tomorrow i Will buy a membership at the local gym (quite pricey and will work for a full year)" but a while later i started jogging abit and realized after a while that it felt like i could run forever without hurting my body. Like i know that if i would have jogged and not have the dp/dr symtoms i would have been gasping for air quite intensivly if i jogged 70% of what i jogged this night, but i didn't feel tired in anyway and my body didn't care to make me gasp for air, i would have to manually gasp becuase i got scared i might feint or whatever since my body isn't realizing i need air... Same thing happend a long time ago when i did some pushups, i know that around a certain mark i usally get tired, but this time i felt as if i can just keep on going cuz i don't feel bad in anyway.. Basically my body is extremly numb and it's scaring me, im scared to train, tips? Basically heart was pounding very fast but my body did not tell me i need air in any kind of way..


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

bump (would really love some comments)


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey, sorry i do not have much to add to your story, it's the most common question here is Psychosis, but from what i gather you either really know about it or you don't even know you are psychotic. It's not a thought pattern or anxiety. So that one is out the way.

Reason no one is jumped on this, is everyone recovers differently. Some have been cured on medications that did not help me at all.

One thing i will say is every medication you try IMO give it 3 months and then judge. Just my way, based on how things have been for me.

Mirtazapine is a drug i'd try as i found it useful. I've made a list based on research, recovery stories and trials on my list in pretty much order, one or two won't be easy to get, i can only share some of the medications i've researched, that i read about most often working. I have just started Lamotrigine with no other drug, too early to tell as I am not up to dose.

Lamotrigine + Tricyclic Anti Depressant (Clomipramine) - Kings College recommend this*

Modafinil + Mirtazapine - Kings College also known to try this *

Adderall/

Ritalin - Read a few recovery stories and a good few improvement/worked in the moment stories

Naltrexone and/Or Suboxone -> some good trials, but if you are in the UK seems impossible to get (officially) * Russian study - pub med i think has it

Keppra - Wrote a report on this website search Keppra has cured DP you'll learn more * my report + evidence that i have

Clomipramine - Popular here, many add Anti Psychotic to the mix - Easy to get ish.

a lot of time is getting access to even try these medications, unfortunately, you can't say oh this worked for someone can i have this, unless you find a willing doctor, hard time find, the way past this, is get the studies, which a lot of these meds have (i'll mark a * on them for you) and ones that don't aren't the most out there ideas for any doctor, minus Ritalin/Addreal, i am finding it's very controlled.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Atypical anti psychotic (low dose) can work wonders for some...

Dolmatil (Sulpiride) saved my life....Ive been taking a 200mg (minimum dose ) for many years...

It takes about a week or so to kick in properly (sometimes longer) depending on the individual...


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> Atypical anti psychotic (low dose) can work wonders for some...
> 
> Dolmatil (Sulpiride) saved my life....Ive been taking a 200mg (minimum dose ) for many years...
> 
> It takes about a week or so to kick in properly (sometimes longer) depending on the individual...


Thanks alot for the comment, much appreciated! I really "hate" when i read up on theese and see that they are anti psychotics, it scares me since it's used (mainly?) for treating Schizofrenia but i know i shouldn't scare myself to much since they can be used to treat other things aswell, but yeah that's how my mind works..

I'l keep the names of theese in my mind and talk about them with my Psychologist next time.

For how long have you had dp/dr, what caused it and how did "Dolmatil (Sulpiride)" save your life? Also did you have any symtoms other than dp/dr and have you gotten any side effects from the anti psychotic?

Thanks again for comment, hope you can anwser some more  <3


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

CK1 said:


> Hey, sorry i do not have much to add to your story, it's the most common question here is Psychosis, but from what i gather you either really know about it or you don't even know you are psychotic. It's not a thought pattern or anxiety. So that one is out the way.
> 
> Reason no one is jumped on this, is everyone recovers differently. Some have been cured on medications that did not help me at all.
> 
> ...


Don't be sorry friend, im just having some happy thoughts that you commented, really appreciate it!

Before i had dp/dr i was atleast kinda trying to do alot of personal development (when friends smoked weed they playd games and ate sweets) but i on the other hand used my "high time" to think about life, atleast way more than my friends. I felt as if i playd i'd waste the weed on potential time i could realize something benefical, hehe. So closely to when this happend i was very intrested in the mind/drugs/life etc. But i don't think im psychotic, but i do wonder alot since my ego is almost vanished..

Yeah, makes sense. It's diffrent for everyone! Okay 3 month, i guess that's a good rule to have, i havent tryed my medications for very long at all, longest one was for 1 month and 1 week, but when i only notice negative things after several weeks that really makes me think bad stuff about that medication, especially if my mind goes even blanker (while on it). Im also really scared to what the medications can do to you, especially ssri's that obviously in alot of cases turn off emotions, empathy etc etc, i want the opposite, i don't want more zombienezz into my life..

Okay, thanks alot for the big list, i will try to read up on all of them and come to my own conclusion on witch one of theese i want to tell my doctor i want to try, cheers for the time you put into making list! And thanks for giving tips on how to up your chanse to get what you want, (i mean with showing the studies to the doctor) <- that i can imagine would come in really handy if you want something! Sadly i havent gotten any diagnos yet, but im certain it's dp/dr but it's really hard to explain it, especially when i seem to know way more than the people im trying to explain it to. It's sad that there are no studies on ritalin/adderal, (that you have found atleast, same here). Seems to have worked for some as you said, but only "private people".

I will read your report on Keppra now. Keep up the good work!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Glidarn said:


> Thanks alot for the comment, much appreciated! I really "hate" when i read up on theese and see that they are anti psychotics, it scares me since it's used (mainly?) for treating Schizofrenia but i know i shouldn't scare myself to much since they can be used to treat other things aswell, but yeah that's how my mind works..
> 
> I'l keep the names of theese in my mind and talk about them with my Psychologist next time.
> 
> ...


I have had DP since the late eighties / early nineties.......Huge panic attack whilst high on weed brought it on.........Dolmatil took me from chronic incapacitation as a result of DP.....After a week on it I could function again and all the crazy fear I had was gone.....I have depression and anxiety as well as DP but Dolmatil keeps these at bay too....Ive never had any side effects from Dolmatil....Side effects are usually only seen when people are taking large doses...For DP and anxiety only a small dose is required...

Basically Dolmatil took away my chronic form of anxiety and DP and helped me get back to taking part in life again....I was basically locked in my bed squirming...I could barely get to the kitchen to make a cup of tea...After Dolmatil I was able to resume work, hobbies and sports again....It did not eliminate my DP totally but it took the overwhelming fear from the symptoms....As a result the symptoms stopped bothering me even though I still experienced some of them....


----------



## dead alive (Apr 26, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> I have had DP since the late eighties / early nineties.......Huge panic attack whilst high on weed brought it on.........Dolmatil took me from chronic incapacitation as a result of DP.....After a week on it I could function again and all the crazy fear I had was gone.....I have depression and anxiety as well as DP but Dolmatil keeps these at bay too....Ive never had any side effects from Dolmatil....Side effects are usually only seen when people are taking large doses...For DP and anxiety only a small dose is required...
> 
> Basically Dolmatil took away my chronic form of anxiety and DP and helped me get back to taking part in life again....I was basically locked in my bed squirming...I could barely get to the kitchen to make a cup of tea...After Dolmatil I was able to resume work, hobbies and sports again....It did not eliminate my DP totally but it took the overwhelming fear from the symptoms....As a result the symptoms stopped bothering me even though I still experienced some of them....
> 
> Do you have a blank mind?


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I have the opposite...A seriously overactive racing mind...My inner mind is very dominant...


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Glidarn said:


> Don't be sorry friend, im just having some happy thoughts that you commented, really appreciate it!
> 
> Before i had dp/dr i was atleast kinda trying to do alot of personal development (when friends smoked weed they playd games and ate sweets) but i on the other hand used my "high time" to think about life, atleast way more than my friends. I felt as if i playd i'd waste the weed on potential time i could realize something benefical, hehe. So closely to when this happend i was very intrested in the mind/drugs/life etc. But i don't think im psychotic, but i do wonder alot since my ego is almost vanished..
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah depending on the med, anti depressants is at least 8 weeks for improvement, the doctor will tell you that themselves. so 1 month would have been to early to quit. When you hit about 3 months the side effects are usually gone and you can get an idea if it's time to quit or not. IMO.

Yeah, there are many things including a Kings College document explaining DP, sometimes it takes it. Maybe first though tell your doctor and see what they know. In my experience nothing, but you never know. Sometimes tackling it as Anxiety and Depression is as good as any.

Anyway side tracked, the reason I replied is what you said about anti psychotics. It's just means it's used for other things. Like say... Lamotrigine is an anti seizer drug but at lower levels is a mood stabiliser. Most any drug in the world has multi uses when it comes to head meds. If you are worried look up 'off label' it's a simple term for using a drug for something other than it's studied or main purpose as in this case. Probably the question i get messaged about most. Personally I couldn't care what category the medication belongs to, it's not a diagnoses.


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> I have had DP since the late eighties / early nineties.......Huge panic attack whilst high on weed brought it on.........Dolmatil took me from chronic incapacitation as a result of DP.....After a week on it I could function again and all the crazy fear I had was gone.....I have depression and anxiety as well as DP but Dolmatil keeps these at bay too....Ive never had any side effects from Dolmatil....Side effects are usually only seen when people are taking large doses...For DP and anxiety only a small dose is required...
> 
> Basically Dolmatil took away my chronic form of anxiety and DP and helped me get back to taking part in life again....I was basically locked in my bed squirming...I could barely get to the kitchen to make a cup of tea...After Dolmatil I was able to resume work, hobbies and sports again....It did not eliminate my DP totally but it took the overwhelming fear from the symptoms....As a result the symptoms stopped bothering me even though I still experienced some of them....


Damn, sounds like you were really scared and i understand you. Im constantly scared aswell, but i can still make a cup of tea etc, but alot of things are very hard to do and all my thoughts make me scared. Do you think i can get this prescribed on a low dose to try, since it has no side effects for you on low dose hopefully same thing for me and anti psychotic could be a good thing to try since i kinda beilive im loosing touch with reality abit sometimes.. Thanks alot for comment!


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

eddy1886 said:


> I have the opposite...A seriously overactive racing mind...My inner mind is very dominant...


May i ask how is your mind when it's fully "dp/dr'd" is it just like normal but it's very racing, or is it still foggy etc etc?

I myself feel like i also have racing thoughts alot and when i wanna stop think it gets even worse, but i still feel like my thoughts are VERY far away from me in a way, i can't really know for sure if im actually thinking, it's more like im imagining thoughts to keep me in reality xD My ego has defenantly gotten a beating in terms of how active it is or how to say.. When i first got dp i realized how i stopped doing some facial expressions because i always made conciouss decisions of how i made facial experssions and when i got dp i started to forget to do it cuz my ego was quit or something.. Weird!


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

CK1 said:


> Thanks, yeah depending on the med, anti depressants is at least 8 weeks for improvement, the doctor will tell you that themselves. so 1 month would have been to early to quit. When you hit about 3 months the side effects are usually gone and you can get an idea if it's time to quit or not. IMO.
> 
> Yeah, there are many things including a Kings College document explaining DP, sometimes it takes it. Maybe first though tell your doctor and see what they know. In my experience nothing, but you never know. Sometimes tackling it as Anxiety and Depression is as good as any.
> 
> Anyway side tracked, the reason I replied is what you said about anti psychotics. It's just means it's used for other things. Like say... Lamotrigine is an anti seizer drug but at lower levels is a mood stabiliser. Most any drug in the world has multi uses when it comes to head meds. If you are worried look up 'off label' it's a simple term for using a drug for something other than it's studied or main purpose as in this case. Probably the question i get messaged about most. Personally I couldn't care what category the medication belongs to, it's not a diagnoses.


My doctor said something simillar but i remember he said if theres anything positive to this medicine for you, you will notice after 1 month. So i said if i don't notice any positive effects after 1 month it's okay if i quit and he was fine with it, but other doctors have said i was on to low of a dose for to short. But the thing is with ssri atleast, i noticed quite fast that my ego died even more, i got even more spaced out, "even more numb" im 100% emotionless atm so i cant really be more numb but something made me even more off. And i've read alot about them and i don't beilive in if i get more numb and spaced out that they will do something good after several months.. I've read so much bad things about ssri's and i beilive they are mostly here so whoever is making em can make alot of money, (theres alot more to this to debate about haha but y..)

Yeah you are right! I will for sure read about off label on diffrent medecines, also can you link your thread about "Kneppra" or what it was calld, i couldn't find it :O

Thank's alot for comment man!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Personally I don't believe the month thing. I'll tell you why. Mirtazapine took 3 months for my ego/spaced out thing to get better, before that it was a living nightmare, when i started to benefit from it, the rest was fading. I am not on Mirtazapine as I had to come off medication to figure out why I go days without sleep (complex) but personally i'd advice you even 2 months, 1 month i've never seen much benefit from long acting medication, takes a while to build it up and with DP i think a lot of people will feel worse before better on anything that is messing with your levels. In the AD's cases. AP's act faster.

It's almost my gage for if something is gonna do something is if it starts making me worse at the start, sounds stupid but i think it's logically that if you play with what's causing it, till it finds a balance it's going to be worse.

I've read through that list i sent you and I really think that's my list on what i've tried. Personally I am reluctant to give you the Keppra link as you don't have the visuals, it will be very hard to get, not something you casually pop into the doctor and they give you and number 1 reason is from what i see... you haven't tried the obvious choices yet, i'll name two.

Try what eddy is saying, doubt you'll get that particular drug, I always get offered Olanzapine or Quietapine, but you don't know.

Also i'd try sticking out an AD well SNRI - Mirtazapine is what i'd push for

By the way sometimes you need to use trials to show your doctor, Mirtazapine is used for PTSD so just find that document on the internet and bingo, should get it.

So yeah, Mirtazapine + Olazanpine is a good combo i had it for 3 months and waiting to maybe go there again (once this sleep thing is figured out)

BUT, i'm not going to withhold you information

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/64290-keppra-findings-has-cured-hppd-and-dp/?hl=%2Bkeppra+%2Bcure


----------



## Glidarn (Dec 9, 2016)

CK1 said:


> Personally I don't believe the month thing. I'll tell you why. Mirtazapine took 3 months for my ego/spaced out thing to get better, before that it was a living nightmare, when i started to benefit from it, the rest was fading. I am not on Mirtazapine as I had to come off medication to figure out why I go days without sleep (complex) but personally i'd advice you even 2 months, 1 month i've never seen much benefit from long acting medication, takes a while to build it up and with DP i think a lot of people will feel worse before better on anything that is messing with your levels. In the AD's cases. AP's act faster.
> 
> It's almost my gage for if something is gonna do something is if it starts making me worse at the start, sounds stupid but i think it's logically that if you play with what's causing it, till it finds a balance it's going to be worse.
> 
> ...


It makes alot of sense, but im just very careful when it comes to specificly ssri's.. I've read on so many places that they remove your emotions, make you numb, remove sex drive, reduce thoughts etc etc. Only negative things in my opinion, i want the opposite! But i will read up more and come to a conclusion, i'd like to try something else next time that isn't a ssri, but i wont say no to try in the near future if i've read good things about a specific ssri!

I actually found the Keppra thread after a while, hehe  But yeah, im not 100% sure how that works, but i have some visal things. Example if you look at the sun alot you can get things that stay in your vision for a while, (i think you could be familliar with this) and i get stuff like that randomly, actualy quite alot resently. I have floaters alot, and sometimes i just see a dot somewhere in my vision and i look at it and it dissapears 0.5 secounds after i look at it, i can actually LEGIT see it for 0.5 secounds in full eye focus on the thing, it's not only in the side of my vision, when i actually look at it, it is there! But i know it's just my vision being weird.. I havent seen any person, animal etc. Only small dots, floaters, sun-like symtoms etc. But yeah, i will wait on Keppra - but it was an intresting thread, well typed!

Yeah i'l probably try some sort of anti-psychotic next time and see what happends during the treatment time, after that i'l start to think about ssri or something else! Thanks for your suggestion! Btw when you have time, please explain your sleeping issues just shortly - would be intresting to read, i myself have some weird sleeping (i never seem to really go into rem sleep or whatever, "the deepest part of sleeping") think i even read somewere that that's a thing with dp/dr, that your brain is always in this dream state/halfasleep. Even if i have been up for many hours and go to sleep, my body wakes me up after 2-4 hours. Last 2 days i've been up for very long and woken up 3 hours later and then my eyes burns the whole day and i feel weird but i can't go to sleep...

Also sorry if i anwser with poor grammar and if i miss things, it has just gotten hard to type latly, i always feel so tired and the screen gives headaches.. Thanks again!


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ouch with the headaches, I have them too at the moment but i think that might be the light problems you talk about in your case, I know how to make mine better, weirdly with salt and water (horrible) which fits into POTS.

I have a long list of medications based on a lot of research but it really depends how you respond to the usuals, which really are AD's and AS. With your sleep thing another reason to go on Mirtazapine, for the average person this puts them in a deep sleep, not sure what stage of sleep you reach / REM you get but they were not like a typical SSRI, mainly because it isn't, SNRI of the top of my head. I agree with you on the SSRI. Too tired myself to go into detail, but give that consideration. I had more emotion of Mirtazapine than anything (after 3 months) and not the artificial SSRI feeling.

Lamotrigine would be a good call before Keppra, although you do have visuals, not that bad on the scale, I know it must suck though. After Images is what I think you are explaining,

When you look at your laptop or phone in a dark room and look away do you see it for 0.5 seconds?

This might be placebo or me getting better but when my light was UNBEARABLE i took Lutein & Zeaxanthin supplement and it worked fast, it also is shown to in trials for light sensitivity.. placebo/worked who knows but i'd say try it for 3 months as I no longer have the brightness issue and I did before taking it. Also it's safe, comes from a tree, cheap and after 3 months you will know if it works.

My sleep thing is so complex it's not DP.

So far we think it's Adrenal Fatigue, Adrenaline, Cushing's or POTS, I have an MRI coming up and loads of things.

To summarise it for you as the list is an A4 page since this thing kicked in,

Shakes

WIRED

Dilated Pupils

Don't sleep for days, currently on 2 days without even going to bed (stayed up 10 once) when I do sleep it's very short, 4 hours and not deep, lots of tossing and turning and that's with medications (that i get every so often for a week, won't give me anything as they do not know what it is and a lot of drugs here fall under NICE guidelines so you need a condition and specialist for say sleeping tablets, diazepam's)

Never feel tired or sleepy, like my brain is on fire.

Fatigue

List really could go on, but i've been to many people lately and it's not anxiety causing this, it's secondary. The fact is I had DP ages before this and was fine, i wouldn't base your sleep on me, however i would advice hormone's as they can sure keep you up, if you can go on very little sleep, something is driving it and it's not always in your head.. something like Adrenaline is probably far stronger than say Serotonin to pluck something out of the air.

Also one thing to note is tablets don't change my state, i've tried a lot in this mode/state.. Diazepam's, Zoplicones, Clonazepam, Amitriptyline, Tramadol, Mirtazapine, Lithium, Olanzapine anything you'd expect to take the wired feeling out, for ages they thought it was Bipolar 2, now they are changing their minds as if it was moods, Lithium would have done something, weirdly i've been on it months in range and it suppose to work after 10 days in range and i have not felt anything, really can't understand why this is a 'wonder' drug, does nothing to me...


----------

